# Zoo Med Creatures Habitat Kit, metal mesh ok?



## TWelti (Feb 19, 2021)

Just reading here about the dangers of metal mesh for Mantids.  I have a Zoo Med Creatures Habitat Kit, 3 Gallon, with a L6 Chinese mantis in it.  Does anyone know if the stainless steel mesh on that one is ok?  I have lotView attachment large.jfif
s of other questions, but will read through the various posts and stickies first to get answers.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 19, 2021)

Cover the mesh. Metal mesh rips up mantid feet.


----------



## lizzie (Feb 20, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Cover the mesh. Metal mesh rips up mantid feet.


So cover the underside of the metal mesh with fabric? I've got that same enclosure for a subadult cat-eye and so far she's mostly staying on her twigs anyway. Is the idea that the openings are large enough for their tarsi to get caught?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 20, 2021)

Fabric, shelf liner, fiberglass or fabric mesh. 
 

No, metal mesh has sharp edges where the wires meet. It slices up feet.


----------

